# Im new to photography



## ET BMW (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a Canon Rebel and I want to know what I need to do to make my pictures clear, less noise or how ever you want to call it. Its seams like my pictures are not clear no matter what I do. Any information will be greatly appreciated. :thumbup: (I'm a total beginner so shooting on manual). ISO? Shutter Speed? What do they do?

PLEASE HELP with what ever you can!!!!!


----------



## RPM Photography (May 6, 2006)

Noise is related to ISO. Which is the sensitivity to light. 

Low ISO (ie. 100) will produce a darker picture (to be compensated with shutter speed or aperture) but will produce a cleaner, more "clear" picture with less noise. 

High ISO (ie. 1600) will produce a lighter picture (to be compensated with shutter speed or aperture) but will produce more noisy pictures. 

Where in FL are you located?


----------



## ET BMW (Mar 8, 2008)

Im in South Miami, I will try out what you said, thank you very much


----------



## KillnTime (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmmm...is the lack of picture clarity do to noise or camera shake? Post a few pictures of different types of subjects and let us take a look. For each picture, let us know some of the specs: ISO, shutter speed, f-stop and other settings that you've made within your camera.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I highly recommend this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Understanding...r_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1218823246&sr=1-13

It was really helpful to me when I was first starting out.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ET BMW said:


> I have a Canon Rebel and I want to know...


Post up some sample images so we can see what you are doing.


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

Desiboy said:


> I highly recommend this book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Understanding...r_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1218823246&sr=1-13
> 
> It was really helpful to me when I was first starting out.


I would second that... actually, I still go back and read through it once-in-a-while.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Jon S. said:


> Post up some sample images so we can see what you are doing.


Please post up some sample images so we can see what you are referencing


----------

